# Sticky  October 2022 Featured Tractor of the Month



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like September slipped by in record time and October is upon us already! So it seems like it's time for the next installment of the *Tractorforum's "Featured Tractor of the Month"*!!.

This month we'd like to present, for your viewing pleasure, this great looking *1946 Ford 2N* tractor that belongs to member [B]Jonford[/B]. Jonford restored this great tractor that belonged to his Dad! Who say's you can't paint it blue, say's the guy that owns a yellow one! LOL Great job Jonford!!










Lets all take a moment to congratulate Jonford and his great restoration of this *1946 Ford 2N *Tractor. Check out his tractor at the following link.
1946 Ford 2N

For our latest members just joining up, and those of you that have not added your tractor, please take a moment to add your tractors to our Gallery by clicking the three dots next to your avatar, at the top of this page and then select "Gallery"., or just click on this link... 👉 GALLERY .....Once in the Gallery, select a suitable classification from the left hand column of choices and once there, Select "Create Album".... follow the prompts and fill in the blanks. Don't forget to add your photos and tell us a little about your tractor! Your tractor would then be eligible to appear in our monthly showcase. If you don't wish for your tractor to have the chance of being presented , please just make a notation about your not wishing it to be featured in your description.

Hope all our friends and families from the tip of Florida to the top of Labrador are as safe and as well as can be. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Great rig and nice restoration, congrats @Jonford


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Very nice looking old Ford........Congrats....


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Congrats! It looks great.


----------

